# Tool belt



## daveEM

Have a look here for ideas...
http://www.incrediblelab.com/best-electrician-tool-belts/

They won't be cheap but some will last a long time... maybe +20 years.










^^ https://occidentalleatheroutlet.com/collections/leather-tool-belts
.


----------



## 99cents

A Klein leather pouch will last a long time. They have the chain tape holder. Whoever thought that a strap and clip for holding tape was a good idea was a moron.


----------



## splatz

Just my two cents but rather than try to get support from a wider belt, buy a setup with suspenders. 

Two more cents - there's not that many situations where you're really best off packing all that much on your belt. Day to day, learn to travel light, pack only what you're using on the current task. I see people packing things all day every day that they don't use once a week.


----------



## eddy current

I agree with splatz. Suspenders and Get a small box and a pouch. Try and only put the tools you need that day in your pouch. You’ll be thankful in 20 years when your back still works.


----------



## Ctsparky93

Since we are on this topic I must say I really hate tool belts. But when I wear one it’s a apron one similar to this. https://www.specialized.net/bucket-boss-80100-duckwear-superwaist-tool-apron.html and this https://www.google.com/search?q=kle...Ag&biw=375&bih=551&dpr=2#imgrc=RL9h9woLbfVDtM nice light and and always have stuff I need on me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando

I used to be a tool belt guy. Rocked a rig like the one posted above. Then I went to a 4 pocket Klein pouch and a carhartt nail apron (ubiquitous Hax rig). Now I only wear that for certain circumstances and pretty much use my pants pockets and just swap tools as needed out of an open top Veto. My back likes it a lot more. The more efficient you learn how to work, the less tools you need per operation. I use a little cheapo Husky bolt bag clipped on a pocket if I need fasteners or such working from a ladder.


----------



## 99cents

I still use the leather pouch I apprenticed with. I have tried others but always go back to it. 

My feelings on suspenders is that, if you need suspenders, your carrying too much. Keep your tools in a bag and only carry a few tools on your belt. You can even get away with a baby hammer. Nobody bangs nails anymore.


----------



## splatz

I received one of these tool pouches as a gift a few weeks ago. This might be my favorite even though it carries less than others. I still might end up with something in my pockets. Turns out four tools is about the limit before I ought to put on suspenders. Most of the time I find this is enough, might have to put something in my pockets as well but this is enough for most tasks. 

http://wireman.com/products/pocket-buddy


----------



## eddy current

I only wore a pouch if I was running conduit or building racks. Would fill the pouch with screws, anchors and straps, had a small holster for my screw gun on the belt as well. Otherwise, I just carried “pocket tools”. (Linesman’s, side cutters and a couple of drivers) Most of my work was service so a few pocket tools and a tester was what I carried most of the time. Used a carabiner on my meter bag to clip it to my pants.

Worked out of a small veto bag for bigger jobs but still would just fill my pockets with what was needed. You are never doing a job that requires more than a few tools at a time, no need to carry all your tools all day.


----------



## canbug

I wore a pouch and suspenders for years, construction and maintenance.
Now I have a Veto Pac to take to site, once there I carry a few hand tools in my Carhartts.


Tim


----------



## MechanicalDVR

If you need to carry more than this rig can handle get a cart:


----------



## daveEM

I wore the tool belt on the right from 1968 to at least 2008. Every day.

Some time after that I got a hernia and switched my tools to the left bag which I now clip on my ladder...










Never really bothered my back. I would not wear it again tho.

I did hurt it (back) one evening as I went out to get a roll (300 meters/1000 feet) of #10 RW90. Dark and on coming back into the building stepped in a pot hole. I think I took at least a week off and even went to a bone manipulator on that one.


----------



## canbug

That Kuny brings back memories. I have my old one hanging in the garage, circa 1985.


Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daveEM said:


> I wore the tool belt on the right from 1968 to at least 2008. Every day.
> 
> Some time after that I got a hernia and switched my tools to the left bag which I now clip on my ladder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never really bothered my back. I would not wear it again tho.
> 
> I did hurt it (back) one evening as I went out to get a roll (300 meters/1000 feet) of #10 RW90. Dark and on coming back into the building stepped in a pot hole. I think I took at least a week off and even went to a bone manipulator on that one.


I still need to adapt my ladders for the pouch connection.


----------



## John Valdes

Welcome to Electrician Talk Andy.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.

I'm a nail apron kind of guy. The less to carry, the better.
I told a story a couple times about coming to job once with a 5 gallon bucket. It had the basic stuff in it. Got more than one sideways look from the electricians.
The company then sent out a memo to the foreman about the tool list. Everyone had to have a pouch as other tool holders were "unprofessional".
They even had a KO set on the list. The one that came in the leather case with strap up to 1.5" - 2" I think.
I quit the very day the memo arrived as I know it was directed at me.

Travel light Andy. You will appreciate these words later in your career.


----------



## daveEM

MechanicalDVR said:


> I still need to adapt my ladders for the pouch connection.


Just get your dremel out an a nice little slot does the trick.
.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daveEM said:


> Just get your dremel out an a nice little slot does the trick.
> .


Just a matter of doing it.

Everytime I have to go get something from my pouch fro off a ladder I think of your set-up.


----------



## paulengr

If it MUST be leather then Occidental or don't bother but it won't be cheap.

Otherwise Rack a tiers / Gator is a lot more comfortable in general and especially in summer. Get suspenders from Occidental though.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unionpride277

splatz said:


> I received one of these tool pouches as a gift a few weeks ago. This might be my favorite even though it carries less than others. I still might end up with something in my pockets. Turns out four tools is about the limit before I ought to put on suspenders. Most of the time I find this is enough, might have to put something in my pockets as well but this is enough for most tasks.
> 
> http://wireman.com/products/pocket-buddy


I agree and I use the Carhartt front pouch for fittings ,screws etc


----------



## Helmut

daveEM said:


> .


Wayyyyyyyyyy too many tools and too heavy to lug on one side.

Get a bucket or a bag, and put 3/4" of that in the bag.
Or get two pouches, one for each hip.


----------



## Chops146

Powerhouse 5 distributed through your bibs will take care of you most of the time. I fit all the tools I take with me in a 12" Klein drag bag and stuff what I'm using at the moment in my pockets. That being said, if you need a leather rig, Occidental is the way to go.


----------



## splatz

Chops146 said:


> Powerhouse 5


Which tools make up the powerhouse 5?


----------



## HackWork

splatz said:


> Which tools make up the powerhouse 5?


There is no solid answer to this, it depends on who you ask.


----------



## splatz

HackWork said:


> There is no solid answer to this, it depends on who you ask.


It is cruel that this thing has *four* pockets and there's a powerhouse *five*.


----------



## HackWork

splatz said:


> It is cruel that this thing has *four* pockets and there's a powerhouse *five*.


Your wiggy always goes in your pocket, so it works out just fine :smile:


----------



## Chops146

Folding Rule - http://wireman.com/products/lufkin-6-red-end-two-way-folding-rule

Level - https://www.homedepot.com/p/Johnson-9-in-Rare-Earth-Magnetic-Torpedo-Level-5500M-GLO/202258099

Kleins - https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-9-in-High-Leverage-Side-Cutting-Pliers-D213-9NESEN/100352059

Screwdriver - https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-T...ombo-Tips-Cushion-Grip-Handle-32505/205666621

Channeys - https://www.homedepot.com/p/Channellock-9-1-2-in-Tongue-and-Groove-Plier-420/202304947
OR
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Channellock-10-in-Tongue-and-Groove-Plier-430/100056995
OR

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Channellock-12-in-Tongue-and-Groove-Pliers-440/100002119

And here's a pouch that fits it all - https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Leather-Back-Pocket-Tool-Pouch-5481/203426579


----------



## Chops146

HackWork said:


> There is no solid answer to this, it depends on who you ask.


In my experience it's been pretty solidly rule, level, kleins, channies, and screwdriver. I've only worked in 16 locals in 7 states though and that was all midwest or south.
What other ones have you heard?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Chops you are correct in what you need to carry in your tool pouch.That does 99% of every thing you need day after day. 
Now if you are doing trim out work you may need a few more items.
I would like to know who these hands are trying to impress by carrying 15 screwdrivers, 4 pairs of channellocks, 10 nutdrivers, 3 crimping tools and all kinds of other tools that the truth be known they probably be known are only used once a year if that.

LC


----------



## Martine

I have a leather belt and pouch by duracuir (it's a quebec brand) that the belt and tool pouch together cost me I think 75$? I got a small bucket pouch for random screws and stuff and it's worked out great so far.


----------



## 99cents

Martine said:


> I have a leather belt and pouch by duracuir (it's a quebec brand) that the belt and tool pouch together cost me I think 75$? I got a small bucket pouch for random screws and stuff and it's worked out great so far.


Never heard of Duracuir but they look good. Do you know how much this is, Martine? You have to register for pricing.


----------



## TheBigAndy

99cents said:


> Never heard of Duracuir but they look good. Do you know how much this is, Martine? You have to register for pricing.




I would like to know as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martine

99cents said:


> Never heard of Duracuir but they look good. Do you know how much this is, Martine? You have to register for pricing.


oh I actually have that one! it was 35$ if I remember correctly, under 40$ for sure!

It's really thick leather, my partner is a carpenter and he has the black leather ones and they're holding up really well with everyday use on a jobsite!

https://dmsindustriel.ca/en/71_duracuir?id_manufacturer=71&n=98

this store sells them a bit more expensive than the store I go to (might be because I get a student discount though) but it'll give you a good idea for the prices.

I had compared them to the klein leather stuff and they were half the price and the leather felt just as good (if not better)


----------



## Martine

I just went and had a look at different websites and the prices vary pretty greatly, the store I usually go to is doing maintenance on their site right now so I can't find the lower prices.

https://www.outilspierreberger.com/en/

when it does come back, it's this site. haha


----------



## Switched

I have the DuluthFlex Fire Hose Ultimate Cargo pants. They have little velcro attachments on the side of the pants to attach a very small set of bags, one for each side. They are large enough to put a few items and tools in to be productive at a specific task, yet small enough that you shouldn't be able to load them up and wreak havoc on your body.

Pants: https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-...r=BRN&cgid=mens-pants#start=9&cgid=mens-pants

Tool Bags: https://www.duluthtrading.com/handy...age-pouches#start=1&cgid=tool-storage-pouches

I also have a big leather set of bags by Occidental and love them for when I am cranking out on a larger project.


----------



## stuiec

Going_Commando said:


> I used to be a tool belt guy. Rocked a rig like the one posted above. Then I went to a 4 pocket Klein pouch and a carhartt nail apron (ubiquitous Hax rig). Now I only wear that for certain circumstances and pretty much use my pants pockets and just swap tools as needed out of an open top Veto. My back likes it a lot more. The more efficient you learn how to work, the less tools you need per operation. I use a little cheapo Husky bolt bag clipped on a pocket if I need fasteners or such working from a ladder.


X 2. As an apprentice, I had every tool know to man hanging off my belt. (yeah, I guess I was _that_ guy.) Now I try to have all I need in my catharts. I too use an open top Veto. Its kind of a love hate. I can load it up and have everything packed in to the site in one bag, but I have the unfortunate habit of tossing spare parts/wire/6-32s and other debris in there because its open and handy and makes clean up easier. I just weighed it, emptied it and put the tools back in and its a full 10lbs lighter. Its like I'm playing that old apprentice prank on myself. And now I get to either sort this 7lb box of usable parts, or chuck it. :wallbash:


----------



## Martine

stuiec said:


> X 2. As an apprentice, I had every tool know to man hanging off my belt. (yeah, I guess I was _that_ guy.) Now I try to have all I need in my catharts. I too use an open top Veto. Its kind of a love hate. I can load it up and have everything packed in to the site in one bag, but I have the unfortunate habit of tossing spare parts/wire/6-32s and other debris in there because its open and handy and makes clean up easier. I just weighed it, emptied it and put the tools back in and its a full 10lbs lighter. Its like I'm playing that old apprentice prank on myself. And now I get to either sort this 7lb box of usable parts, or chuck it. :wallbash:
> 
> View attachment 130162


your veto must have felt like a BRICK


----------



## stuiec

Martine said:


> your veto must have felt like a BRICK


Its pretty bad....especially being that I know exactly why its so heavy, and exactly what I need to do to solve the problem. I really should get my kids to sort this box....the little hands would make light work.


----------



## stuiec

I remember too, working with a journeyman who told me to get myself an
11 in 1, and thinking, bullsh!t, combo tools are garbage, as I waddled through doorways trying to protect door frames, cabinets etc from my giant belt bags :laughing:


----------



## Switched

stuiec said:


> I remember too, working with a journeyman who told me to get myself an
> 11 in 1, and thinking, bullsh!t, combo tools are garbage, as I waddled through doorways trying to protect door frames, cabinets etc from my giant belt bags :laughing:


It is amazing what you can accomplish with an 11-1 and a linesman pliers, and you get damn good at it too.


----------



## TheBigAndy

stuiec said:


> I remember too, working with a journeyman who told me to get myself an
> 
> 11 in 1, and thinking, bullsh!t, combo tools are garbage, as I waddled through doorways trying to protect door frames, cabinets etc from my giant belt bags :laughing:




What is an 11 in 1 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigAndy

Because, I am in apprentice and the master electrician that I am working with wants me to get a tool belt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Modifier

TheBigAndy said:


> What is an 11 in 1 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Klien 11 in 1*


----------



## TheBigAndy

Wow!, I like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmut

Everyone's different I suppose here.

I don't have any of those tools Chop posted.

For me, I have 

Folding dewalt box cutter
6" channel locks-an electricians best friend.
2 slotted screw driver
2 phillips
1 stripper
1 side cutter
tick tracer
roll of tape
sharpie, and pencil
spring loaded punch
mini slotted (terminal block size)


That's about it, anything else I need is in the bag. I take it out when needed and put it back when I'm done.


----------



## TheBigAndy

These are my favorite channel locks


----------



## The_Modifier

TheBigAndy said:


> Wow!, I like that.


Just keep in mind, to be successful: likes and needs are two different things.

You can be just as productive with an handful of tools as you are with all top of the line "high performance" ones because hauling around all the extra gear will not only empty your bank account, it will also tire you out hauling them all around.:vs_cool:

Only purchase when you can live without that money.


----------



## 99cents

stuiec said:


> X 2. As an apprentice, I had every tool know to man hanging off my belt. (yeah, I guess I was _that_ guy.) Now I try to have all I need in my catharts. I too use an open top Veto. Its kind of a love hate. I can load it up and have everything packed in to the site in one bag, but I have the unfortunate habit of tossing spare parts/wire/6-32s and other debris in there because its open and handy and makes clean up easier. I just weighed it, emptied it and put the tools back in and its a full 10lbs lighter. Its like I'm playing that old apprentice prank on myself. And now I get to either sort this 7lb box of usable parts, or chuck it. :wallbash:
> 
> View attachment 130162


I had a box of stuff like that. I hired an apprentice for a job and told him to carry it around and use it up. He did .


----------



## stuiec

99cents said:


> I had a box of stuff like that. I hired an apprentice for a job and told him to carry it around and use it up. He did .


I'm guessing he "emptied the garbage" too? :shifty:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> It is amazing what you can accomplish with an 11-1 and a linesman pliers, and you get damn good at it too.


Pretty much those 2 items and a tester is all I use on service calls.


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> Pretty much those 2 items and a tester is all I use on service calls.


Yep. 

A 11-1, Linesmans, and a T5


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> Yep.
> 
> A 11-1, Linesmans, and a T5


*Exactly!*


----------



## lighterup

i hate tool belts. Self employed so i dont have to wear one if I dont want to and I dont want to.

I bought a tool cart and rolling chair from Sears and roll that around with me. Also wear Osh Gosh overalls and use all the pockets to hold small hand tools
Also bought a Milwaukee tool box from HD and that stays on the bottom shelf of my tool cart


----------



## stuiec

Well I finally finished sorting all that sh!t from the bottom of my bag. 
Oh, and look! I made a little graveyard for some of it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

stuiec said:


> Well I finally finished sorting all that sh!t from the bottom of my bag.
> Oh, and look! I made a little graveyard for some of it!
> 
> View attachment 130182


I like those small boxes.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like those small boxes.


Me too, I am looking for something small like those. The ones I find generally aren't that durable.


----------



## stuiec

We'll see how it works out....I generally put parts in these things and then forget I have them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Me too, I am looking for something small like those. The ones I find generally aren't that durable.


Yeah, I use prescription bottles for hardware I keep in my drill box but a small box like that for machine screws would be nice if it was durable.


----------



## Kawicrash

The_Modifier said:


> TheBigAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is an 11 in 1 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> *Klien 11 in 1*
Click to expand...

 I actually hate those things. The little tiny bits are so easy to drop and lose, plus they're no good in a driver if you're in a pinch and need a bit.
I lke these. You can put any 1/4" drive bit in it, and if you ever do lose one you can just buy any standard 3" bit to replace it.

http://picquic.ca/sixpac-plus/

Or 

https://www.megapro.net

I used this pouch for many years and I never found anything about it I didn't like.

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/multi-pocket-pouches/extra-capacity-tool-pouch-8-pocket

Now I use an older version of this

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.10-inch-electrician-bag-with-driver-wall.1000724888.html


----------



## jelhill

daveEM said:


> I wore the tool belt on the right from 1968 to at least 2008. Every day.
> 
> Some time after that I got a hernia and switched my tools to the left bag which I now clip on my ladder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never really bothered my back. I would not wear it again tho.
> 
> I did hurt it (back) one evening as I went out to get a roll (300 meters/1000 feet) of #10 RW90. Dark and on coming back into the building stepped in a pot hole. I think I took at least a week off and even went to a bone manipulator on that one.


https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51x5Y3Gh6hL._SL500_AC_SS350_.jpg

I did the same thing... had a tool belt from 1968 until 1997. Using the belt all day on concrete killed my feet and back... I switched to a tote similar to the one above.


----------



## jelhill

Helmut said:


> Everyone's different I suppose here.
> 
> I don't have any of those tools Chop posted.
> 
> For me, I have
> 
> Folding dewalt box cutter
> 6" channel locks-an electricians best friend.
> 2 slotted screw driver
> 2 phillips
> 1 stripper
> 1 side cutter
> tick tracer
> roll of tape
> sharpie, and pencil
> spring loaded punch
> mini slotted (terminal block size)
> 
> 
> That's about it, anything else I need is in the bag. I take it out when needed and put it back when I'm done.


I have carried a tick tracer for 30+ years.... super, super tool. After so many years I could guess the voltage by the speed of the ticks. :smile::smile:


----------



## splatz

Helmut said:


> Everyone's different I suppose here.
> 
> I don't have any of those tools Chop posted.
> 
> For me, I have
> 
> *Folding dewalt box cutter*
> 6" channel locks-an electricians best friend.
> 2 slotted screw driver
> 2 phillips
> 1 stripper
> 1 side cutter
> *tick tracer
> roll of tape
> sharpie, and pencil*
> spring loaded punch
> mini slotted (terminal block size)


Those smaller items, I used to keep in the tool pouch, but more often I keep that stuff in pockets. In the winter, I have extra jacket pockets, or if I am wearing overalls, also good, but I could use some extra pockets or something. 

The things that are always on my person 

flashlight or lighted safety glasses 
folding utility knife 
tape 
sharpie
pencil 
reading glasses 
phone
some paper or note pad 

That's almost enough for another pouch but I'm not going there  

If I ever find a vest that's not insulated, nothing elaborate, just has a few pockets for this stuff, I'll buy three.


----------



## jelhill

daveEM said:


> Just get your dremel out an a nice little slot does the trick.
> .


You wouldn’t believe how many workers have said to me, “Geat idea... drilling tool holder holes in the top of your ladder. “:smile:


----------



## John Valdes

TheBigAndy said:


> Wow!, I like that.



Don't buy the one in the link until you check prices. The link has it at $38.
Same driver on Amazon is $15. One was $19.
All three have the exact same part number. They look identical and I could not find any difference in the descriptions.


----------



## TheBigAndy

John Valdes said:


> Don't buy the one in the link until you check prices. The link has it at $38.
> 
> Same driver on Amazon is $15. One was $19.
> 
> All three have the exact same part number. They look identical and I could not find any difference in the descriptions.




Thanks, I always make sure to price check before I buy tools.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigAndy

TheBigAndy said:


> Thanks, I always make sure to price check before I buy tools.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And, I had already checked, and was able to find it even cheaper on ebay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes

TheBigAndy said:


> And, I had already checked, and was able to find it even cheaper on ebay.


How much? New or Used?


----------



## Bleddyn

My preference is for an open top tote for most of my tools, and a fairly small pouch for the handful of tools I'm actively using. I've tried a few cheap fabric one off of Amazon, just to fine tune how small of a pouch I can get away with before finding it too restrictive (how many pockets, etc.). But I think I've narrowed it down enough to upgrade to a better quality leather one. 

I'm quite interested in those duracuir pouches that Martine posted. I'd not heard of that brand before, but will definitely be giving one a try.


----------



## TheBigAndy

John Valdes said:


> How much? New or Used?




$13 new. I bought the last one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes

TheBigAndy said:


> $13 new. I bought the last one.


Sure beat that $38 on the Home Depot site!


----------



## TheBigAndy

John Valdes said:


> Sure beat that $38 on the Home Depot site!




For sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kawicrash said:


> I actually hate those things. *The little tiny bits are so easy to drop and lose, plus they're no good in a driver if you're in a pinch and need a bit.*
> I lke these. You can put any 1/4" drive bit in it, and if you ever do lose one you can just buy any standard 3" bit to replace it.
> 
> http://picquic.ca/sixpac-plus/
> 
> Or
> 
> https://www.megapro.net
> 
> I used this pouch for many years and I never found anything about it I didn't like.
> 
> https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/multi-pocket-pouches/extra-capacity-tool-pouch-8-pocket
> 
> Now I use an older version of this
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.10-inch-electrician-bag-with-driver-wall.1000724888.html



I hear that about losing bits all the time and have been using multi-tip drivers from 4-in-1 to 11-in-1 for years and have all the tips still intact.

As for using them in a drill, just chuck up the shaft and tip.


----------



## Funksparky

I started with a leather one. Went to a padded nylon/Cordura Klein, wore out a couple of those. Now I have a rack-a-tiers one that looks like the Trade Gear one with handles. Really great. But now I usually just carry it to where I’m working and put what I need in these cordura Helly Hansen pants:








They’re pretty hot in summer but otherwise awesome. No more sore back -or knees, cause I have built in knee pads that you don’t even know are there until you kneel down. They last as long as two or three pairs on Carharts. Way better. Pouches tuck away in regular front pockets (which need to be a bit bigger) when you’re off duty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelhill

Funksparky said:


> I started with a leather one. Went to a padded nylon/Cordura Klein, wore out a couple of those. Now I have a rack-a-tiers one that looks like the Trade Gear one with handles. Really great. But now I usually just carry it to where I’m working and put what I need in these cordura Helly Hansen pants:
> View attachment 130262
> 
> 
> They’re pretty hot in summer but otherwise awesome. No more sore back -or knees, cause I have built in knee pads that you don’t even know are there until you kneel down. They last as long as two or three pairs on Carharts. Way better. Pouches tuck away in regular front pockets (which need to be a bit bigger) when you’re off duty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What a dumb old American am I... I thought it never got hot in Canada! :surprise::surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jelhill said:


> What a dumb old American am I... I thought it never got hot in Canada! :surprise::surprise:


24C isn't every man's 'hot'!


----------



## Funksparky

MechanicalDVR said:


> 24C isn't every man's 'hot'!


I wouldn’t call 24C hot either. I call that perfect working conditions! We normally get to 34C and more in summer though...
24C=75F
34C=93F


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Funksparky said:


> I wouldn’t call 24C hot either. I call that perfect working conditions! We normally get to 34C and more in summer though...
> 24C=75F
> 34C=93F


Oh I know, I was just busting chops.

I dated a couple girls that lived in Ontario when I was living in NY state.


----------



## Greenguy29

This is the set up I have but I have a hammer loop on the back right. What is the pouch that you have on the right hand side, and what tools do you keep in it.


----------



## Greenguy29

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you need to carry more than this rig can handle get a cart:


This the set up I have but I have a hammer loop on the back. What is the pouch you have on there and what tools do you keep in it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greenguy29 said:


> This the set up I have but I have a hammer loop on the back. What is the pouch you have on there and what tools do you keep in it?


It's a Klein 5119 pouch and it normally has linemen's, dikes, an 11-in-1, and a beater.

It's rare I'd need a hammer.


----------



## HackWork

Greenguy29 said:


> This the set up I have but I have a hammer loop on the back. What is the pouch you have on there and what tools do you keep in it?


----------



## Navyguy

daveEM said:


> Some time after that I got a hernia and switched my tools to the left bag which I now clip on my ladder...


Can you take a pic of the back of the pouch and the ladder, I would like to see how it is attached to the ladder; I assume there is some clip on the pouch.

Cheers

John


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Navyguy said:


> Can you take a pic of the back of the pouch and the ladder, I would like to see how it is attached to the ladder; I assume there is some clip on the pouch.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


He cut a groove @1"x 3/8" in the top of the ladder with a Dremel and there is a plastic belt clip with an open bottom on the back of the pouch. He has posted pics of it on here before.

Post #17 in this thread shows the slot.


----------



## daveEM

Navyguy said:


> Can you take a pic of the back of the pouch and the ladder, I would like to see how it is attached to the ladder; I assume there is some clip on the pouch.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


The veto TP4 has a factory hook. Hard to find a pic of it but here is a TP3... or it might be a TP4 :smile: Nice bag in any case.

Not wanting to waste Mech's post above you will have to follow his instructions to see the ladder work. :biggrin:


----------



## daveEM

MechanicalDVR said:


> He cut a groove @1"x 3/8" in the top of the ladder with a Dremel and there is a plastic belt clip with an open bottom on the back of the pouch. He has posted pics of it on here before.
> 
> Post #17 in this thread shows the slot.


I actually don't think I measured that slot. Going to now but you are probably right. :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daveEM said:


> I actually don't think I measured that slot. Going to now but you are probably right. :biggrin:


I picture the pic you posted everytime I pull out my ladders.


----------



## Navyguy

daveEM said:


> Not wanting to waste Mech's post above you will have to follow his instructions to see the ladder work.


Thanks Dave... I saw the post regarding the ladder, was not sure if there was a clip on the bag of if there was a "third" piece to the set-up.

Cheers

John


----------



## HackWork

When I used the TP3 I would just pull out a screwdriver from it, stick it into one of the little holes in the top of the ladder, then loop the handle over the screwdriver.

It would hang in a similar position to what Dave posted, just a little lower.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> When I used the TP3 I would just pull out a screwdriver from it, stick it into one of the little holes in the top of the ladder, then loop the handle over the screwdriver.
> 
> It would hang in a similar position to what Dave posted, just a little lower.


The higher position is nice if you are reaching over with your off hand.


----------



## splatz

David Henry said:


> I'm going to switch to Occidential Leather because I read a lot of positive reviews about this product and I hope it would great as I expected





David Henry said:


> I'm using Occidental leather tool belt too. It's a great set of bags I use them mounted on my harness. My co-workers all called me “fancy bags” but then one at a time they came to me and asked about where i got them and how much.


Wow, so in less than 24 hours you ordered them,they came in, you started using them, and your coworkers came up with a nickname for you? 

Or are you going to turn out to be a spammer or shill or something?


----------



## Dennis Alwon

splatz said:


> Wow, so in less than 24 hours you ordered them,they came in, you started using them, and your coworkers came up with a nickname for you?
> 
> Or are you going to turn out to be a spammer or shill or something?


He is no longer with us....Thanks for the report


----------

